# The 300 Challenge



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The 300 challenge must be done back to back with no rest – you are only permitted to pause briefly (under 10 sec or until you have recovered enough to carry on ) then carry on. The aim is to better your time every time you do it ( a good time is around 20mins) 


25 Pull Ups

50 Deadlifts with a 60kg bar

50 Press ups

50 Box Jumps – Or jump onto a bench

50 Floor Wipers

25 Reps per arm – 16kg dumbbell clean and press

25 Pull ups


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

300 Challenge is a great workout :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I would die.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Someone needs to do a video of this to show us how it's done :thumb:

I name Damon (Bigpkikle) to do it :lol: he turning into a fitness nut ........


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

> 50 Deadlifts with a 60kg bar.....


Thats good going.



> 50 Box Jumps - Or jump onto a bench


A min height needs stating. Step or a bench is hugely different.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> 50 Floor Wipers


What are these?

Whole thing sounds like a bit of a giggle!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

tom_painter85 said:


> What are these?
> 
> Whole thing sounds like a bit of a giggle!


2 types

One involves holding a weight about 30kgs on a bench in a press position and then do leg lifts 
or another style is

Basically kneel down on the floor - lean onto your hands and put your feet back ( similar to a press up position) and then you slide you feet alternatively back and forth


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

PaulN said:


> Thats good going.
> 
> A min height needs stating. Step or a bench is hugely different.
> 
> ...


Normally use a normal bench height ( training bench)

Thats total weight for the deadlifts ( basically Bar ( Olympic)+ 40kgs)


----------



## palmhills (Jan 12, 2006)

Here's the 300 run through






This workout is fantastic - the aim is not increase reps or wieght over time but to decrease the time it takes to complete all 300 reps. A good time is around 25-30 mins a very good time is sub 20 mins.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

this is bloody hard


----------

